# Google- Natural reactions to stress can be harmful - Daily Aztec



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Natural reactions to stress can be harmfulDaily Aztec, CA - <nobr>2 hours ago</nobr>â€œIf not properly metabolized over time, excessive stress can lead to disorders of our autonomic nervous system (causing headache, *irritable bowel syndrome*, *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

